# Another motobecane/BD experience



## tnbiker (Mar 3, 2003)

So I purchased a BD/ Motobecane Ti road bike a few weeks ago and here is my review...


The bike itself was very well made with neat and tidy welds. The bike arrived unharmed, although the box was a slightly scuffed. It took me about 45 min to assemble the parts and I took it to the local REI to have the final assembly. I figured I wouldn't get dirty looks for bringing an internet order bike to a store which is based on the internet. I paid approx $40 to have them true the rear wheel, pull the BB and small bolts to check for enough anti seize (there was enough from the factory for the BB only), adjust deraillers and adjust brakes. 

After the first few rides I noticed the rear wheel went out of true and the seatpost slipped. This was eliminated with a beefier clamp and carbon assembly gel. The wheel trued up with no issues. BD was very responsive with the post issue.

So far, I have ridden only 80 miles (so this isn't a full bike review) and I have really enjoyed the bicycle. It rides very well (not harsh and minimal flex). The geometry was very similar to my prior specialized bicycle and I knew what I was looking for in a bicycle.

I absolutely DO NOT recommend mail order bikes if this is your first bike or you do not have a solid understanding of bicycle geometry and your dimensions.

Overall, good experience with BD and the bicycle rides very well!

A few cons: 

I dislike the integrated headsets (works ok but I wonder about long term availability). 

Ti bikes do not need a replaceable derailler hangar (once again with long term availability)

Weak seatpost clamp supplied with bike, 

You are paying for a pair of pedals you probably won't use since you already have a favorite pair

Make sure you have purchased a tube of anti seize for the small bolts


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting your experience. My BD/MB Ti is at REI right now for a new bike checkout!

As for anti-seize and small bolts, are there any other than the bottle cage bolts? (w/out the bike before me, I can't picture any others…)


----------



## tnbiker (Mar 3, 2003)

I had to grease the derailler hangar bolts and add antiseize to the cable guide bolt under the bottom bracket. You may also need to have antiseize added to the headset, but you should probably consult the bike shop one that one. 


Enjoy your bike!


----------



## Longcatislong (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, I actually just purchased a motobecane record 2011 off BD. It should be arriving on monday, at which point I'll be able to assess whether or not it's any good for me. 

I am a "new" rider. Prior to purchasing this bike, I rode a clunky target mountain bike for 3 1/2 years, commuting to and from my college campus. 

Quick question: I'm 5'7'' w/ a 31'' inseam and purchased the 52cm frame over the 54. I figured I needed 1-2 good inches of clearance over the top tube so that I can comfortably stop and dismount the bike at traffic lights (I'll be riding this bike in a major city for a short commute to work). Also, I didn't want to be hunched over on the bike to reach the handlebars or brakes...with a 52cm frame I'm hoping I will have a shorter reach distance and can be a little more upright.

Do you think the 52cm frame size was an appropriate choice for me?

I'm looking forward to the bike getting here! It's sure to be lightyears ahead of my former bike


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Longcatislong said:


> Hi, I actually just purchased a motobecane record 2011 off BD. It should be arriving on monday, at which point I'll be able to assess whether or not it's any good for me.
> 
> I am a "new" rider. Prior to purchasing this bike, I rode a clunky target mountain bike for 3 1/2 years, commuting to and from my college campus.
> 
> ...


The sizing must be different on the model you got. All the Ti bikes I see have 48cm 51cm 53cm 56cm 59cm sizing.

Right now, I'm torn between the 51 and 53 sizes. It appears at least in the Ti models that the top tubes are longer than in other bikes.


----------



## Longcatislong (Oct 17, 2011)

JasonB176 said:


> The sizing must be different on the model you got. All the Ti bikes I see have 48cm 51cm 53cm 56cm 59cm sizing.
> 
> Right now, I'm torn between the 51 and 53 sizes. It appears at least in the Ti models that the top tubes are longer than in other bikes.


I think the size is different because I purchased a Record, not a Ti bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/motobecane_record_x.htm Save up to 60% off new Shimano Road Bikes - Motobecane Record | Save up to 60% off new road bikes[/url]

I'm just curious to know if I selected an appropriate size. I'm not a cyclist, so it would be nice to hear from someone who knows their stuff


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi there,

I know this is an old thread but im considering buying a motobecane usa from bikes direct 
It's the motobecane "mirage" (not sport or pro and it's the 2012 series, this forum won't let me post a link). Does anyone have any idea how much it weighs? is it a bad idea to get a steel frame?
I'd like to stay under $500 and im mostly using this bike to commute... what do you guys think?


----------



## linded (Aug 12, 2011)

*Motobecane Mirage*

This is a very basic, relatively inexpensive, retro-style bike, and, as such, should be a decent commuter. Particularly, if potential theft is a consideration. Therefore, I wouldn't worry too much about bike weight, but consider what features would be beneficial to your commutes. With the steel frame and fork, relatively inexpensive components, I'm guessing a weight in the upper 20's or more. In this price range, you are talking either steel or aluminum frames; certainly not decent carbon fiber. So, if bike weight is a major factor for you, then we're talking aluminum.

It has downtube shifters, whereas some commuters prefer brifters while negotiating traffic. On the plus side, it has accessory brake levers and has eyelets for fenders and racks, should you need them. 

Otherwise, if you want a lighter weight frame and better components, you might look for a more vintage steel bicycle on your local CL, etc. There seems to be plenty of people out there who are dumping their older road bikes for lighter frame materials, more gears, etc., or are commuting on mountain style bikes.


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey there,

thanks for the response. any suggestions on particularly good brands of older bikes and do you really think it will be upper 20 lbs?


----------



## linded (Aug 12, 2011)

*steel bikes*

Trek made some decent steel frames up to the mid 80's. Bridgestone has somewhat of a cult following as well, but left the USA in 1994. Bianchi also comes to mind. The Italian frames usually bring more in resale, such as Colnago, DeRosa, Tommasini, Torelli, etc. and often have more expensive, often Campy, componentry. The older Sun Tour and Shimano components worked well, sometimes better than Campy, but lack the latter's panache in some peoples minds. Check out some of the vintage and classic bike websites for general info. With reasonable care, steel framesets tend to have long lifespans. Unless they are collectibles, you might be able to score a good rideable bike with a lot of miles left in it. 

My 58cm. Motobecane Gran Premio Inferno weighed about 19 lbs. out of the box. That is with a Reynolds 725 butted frame, Sram Red componentry and pretty lightweight Mavic Kysyrium Elite wheels, and cost $1999. So, yes, I would think that the Mirage would be in the mid to upper 20 lb. range. Only a guess tho'. Hope this helps.


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks for the specs and the suggestions! much appreciated


----------



## Captante (Jul 24, 2012)

grm2103 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> thanks for the response. any suggestions on particularly good brands of older bikes and do you really think it will be upper 20 lbs?



The same advice applies to buying a used bike as a used car, don't get your heart set on any particular model/brand, just look for the best deal on the best bike & if in doubt do a little research here or on similar sites. 

Although I won't be commuting I just purchased a Windsor Knight from BD after a frustrating 2 months stalking Craigslist. It seemed every bike I actually saw was either the wrong size or required more work/time then I was willing to invest. 

As for the weight issue my guess is that 26-28 is about right ... the steel Jamis I rode (and really liked) at my LBS is listed at 25.5 for a 56cm frame, however as mentioned for your intended use weight shouldn't be a primary concern.


----------

